# Shaking when breaking



## Agoudine (Feb 19, 2005)

My car is vibrating when I push breaks. Otherwise the breaks fine.
The book says that pads may be unevenly worn or rotor defected. I've never had this problem before. I changed the pads 8 months ago.
Please,tell me if it is dangerous to drive with this conditions and why uneven wear happens?
For a long period of time I had strong burning smell inside the car,when I break sharply. What can it be?
Thank you.
Altima 95 GXE / 96000 miles


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

Your rotors could be warped. I've been told that it could be a tire thing as well.

EDIT: I don't know about the smell though.


----------



## oh_well (Aug 27, 2005)

*check entire front end and breaks*

the burning smell is due to overworked pads/braking system (fading). Sounds like you may need to rebuild or replace the calipers, replace uneven pads and get new rotors at the same time. the shaking during braking is most likely warped rotors. although at this point I would also inspect the condition of the tie rod ends, tires, control arm bushings, ball joints, or better stated all front end pieces concerned with steering and front end geometry. good luck...


----------



## Agoudine (Feb 19, 2005)

Thank you guys.


----------

